# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 3

## pale

Nego, što je sutra sa kavom ? Tko sve dolazi ?
Ja ću doći, ali ne mogu prije 11 h, moramo papati  :Grin: 


***********************************************
_edit Mukica:_ ovo je nastavak topica Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 2

_i uz put, kopiram posljedni popis forumasica s onog topica:_

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004

----------


## tinkie winkie

može što se mene tiče.... provjerit ću vas ujutro da vidim jeste se dogovorile...

----------


## pale

Eto, nema nikoga...ja ću navratit isprid Donata oko 11, možda bude koga   :Grin:

----------


## trenta

ja dolazim, al će mi doći jedna forumašica sa jesenskih iz zagreba pa ću se nać s njom, tako da ću biti kratko  :/ 
ko još dolazi i u koju uru?

----------


## bebelina

Doci cu!   :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

i ja al ću možda kasniti.... oko 11 znači

----------


## Gemini

samo da odgovorim nomoget, nina i ja smo bile skupa, ali sam se poslije oko cca 20h (žurno) vraćala sama, jer je ekipa već bila nervozna a i spremali smo se na put - što je i razlog da me nije bilo danas na kavi!! Pa kako je bilo?? 
Idem zvati ninuxy da vidim što se zbiva, mob mi je na putu riknuo pa da vidimo jesam li išta propustila!

----------


## Nomoget

Gemini moja, glavno je da ja znam sad da si to ti....vidimo se drugi put!

----------


## Gemini

Ekipa da li je ko od vas već dobio odgovor iz vrtića?? Mi još ništa

----------


## Erin

gemini i ja se to pitam! ni meni nije još ništa došlo. Srela sam neki dan frendicu koja je imala neku vezu, ali nažalost neuspjelu i rekla joj je da je sve već riješeno ali da još nisu poslali! :?  pa tribali bi valjda ovaj tjedan ( ako su rekli do 15.6)

----------


## trenta

nina javi se   :Predaja:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Što se vrtića tiče, navodno su počeli slat obavijesti...

----------


## ninaXY

ništa, trenta, i dalje ništa   :Grin:  
osim što sam danas odbila hospitalizaciju nakon što sam se onesvjestila na ctg-u

----------


## klia

Kako si se onesvijestila :?

----------


## ninaXY

ma bezveze, sva sam se pokočila nakon pola sata u jednom položaju na onom neudobnom stolu, i onda sam odjednom jako kihnula, onaj pojas mi se stegnuo previše oko trbuha i zabolilo me nešto u trbuhu, i na tren sam od te boli izgubila svijest. A ja sam i inače sklona padanju u nesvijest bez obzira na trudnoću. Uglavnom, ništa zabrinjavajuće. Bezveze bi trunula u bolnici.

----------


## trenta

ja sam isto skoro pala u nesvjest na ctg jer nisam mogla ležat na leđima.

nina   :Coffee:  
mogu mislit kako te zovu sa svih strana da vide jesi rodila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## klia

Da, i još bi te forsirali da pristaneš na indukciju.
Ok, bitno da nije neka frka.  :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

krivo ti piše u potpisu.
trebala bi ispraviti u _"braco stiže s prvim danima ljeta"_  :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

nemoj tako tinkie, ljeto je još daleko   :Grin: 

iako sam ja JOŠ u komadu

----------


## memole

Nina jesi provjerila kad je pun mjesec, tako sam ti i ja prenijela 11 dana i krenulo je u noci punog mjeseca, a istu noc rodilo jos deset zena.

----------


## ninaXY

mislim da je u petak  8)

----------


## bebelina

U petak je skur  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepe2

Pozdrav mojim sugradjankama....  :Heart:

----------


## bebelina

:Bye:

----------


## trenta

bebelina vidim da i tebi dan rano počinje   :Grin:  
mi budni od 6h   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

A kako bi bilo da moja djeca izgube iti minut danjeg svjetla? Nema veze sto to pocinje vec u 5 h  :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

ali barem zaspu bez uspavljivanja   :Razz:

----------


## bebelina

Ma je li to netko ljubomoran?   :Grin:   I kad ces? 
Da mi organiziramo kavu , mozda opet dodes?  :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

ma neee, meni je baš super što ću uspavljivati moju djecu dok se ne ožene  :Rolling Eyes:   Pa ipak, ja sam s Riom dok nije krenuo u vrtić iz kreveta izlazila oko 10-11, tako da se ipak ne bi mijenjala   :Razz:  .
A što se kave tiče, može. Doktori mi prijete hospitalizacijom i dalje, ali ja se ne dam.

----------


## pale

Nisam bila na netu dva dana i tražim na Čestitanjima "Ninaxy rodila!"    :Laughing:   kad ono ništa. Ne bi tila to propustiti   :Grin:  
Kad ćemo opet na kavu? Ninaxy će sigurno doći... a vi drugi 8)

----------


## klia

Nina, ovo već postaje napeto  :Grin:

----------


## anik

trenta, tek sam danas vidjela tvoj pp da vam se pridružim na kavi...puno ti hvala na pozivu...pratim ja ovaj topić, samo sve rjeđe i rijeđe jer sam počela službeno raditi i subote su mi udarne (cjelodnevni rad sa gostima...), tako da vam se nisam, nažalost, ni u mogućnosti pridružiti...

inače sam sve rijeđe na forumu jer nakon 8-10 sati buljenja u kompjuter, nemam ga više volje kući ponovo paliti - radije se zavalim kraj Petre i gledam je kako spava (trenutno jako nemirno - uf, ti zubi!!)..

veliki pozdrav svim Zadrankama...

----------


## anik

e, da, ninaxy - sretno!!!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

ej, nina još 7 dana do službenog početka ljeta   :Grin:  

pepe, baš sam se zapitala gdje si u zadnje vrijeme   :Bye:

----------


## Pepe2

evo ja sam u gadnoj frci..kraj je skolske godine, a zadesilo me i preseljavanje u drugi stan..tako da ne znam di sam od umora...
ali ipak ja skicnem povremeno ovdje   :Smile:

----------


## džez

anik, valjda smo u istom poslu... i meni su subote udarne   :Teletubbies:   :Mad:  di radiš?   :Grin:  

ninaXY, imaš ti još fore, ja sam Jakova "prenijela" točno 14 dana i porod mi je bio piece of cake   :Sing:  

sretno!

----------


## Gioia

Evo da se javim da pozdravim drage sugrađanke.  Ovdje jedna koja će prvu bebu roditi s 32 godine.  5 sam mjeseci trudna, radim još do 30.6. pa onda odoh na bolovanje da lijepo uživam ova dva ljetna mjeseca u kupanju i opuštanju.
Pozdrav svima, a pogotovo trudnicama!   :Bye:

----------


## bebelina

Dobro dosla!  :Bye:  
Nina  :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## Erin

Gioia dobrodošla!!

----------


## dijanam

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...035084#1035084

----------


## anik

> anik, valjda smo u istom poslu... i meni su subote udarne   di radiš?


u charteru...i taman je neko zatišje nakon jutarnje bure, pa malo čirim što ima na forumu...  :Coffee:

----------


## Erin

gemini je li ti stiglo što iz vrtića? Meni još ništa, već mi lagano idu na živce..  :Mad:

----------


## Gemini

Ništa još nisam dobila, a znaš što je još gore, frendica mi večeras kaže da je jučer dobila pozitivan odgovor. 
Meni se čini ko je dobio vrtić, dobio je i pismo dosad, a mi ostali oštrimo koplja za boj, jer ne odustajem ja tako lako ako dobijem nee kao odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

Nadam se cete dobiti mjesto   :Smile:  
Mi smo bili na preliminarnom razgovoru za upis i rekli su nam nacelno da smo upisani, ali cekamo pismeno. Ja sam doduse i ocekivala pozivitan odgovor jer je K. vec bila u vrticu pa sam je ove godine ispisala jer sam bila doma na porodiljnom, a sad sam pocela raditi. S tim da ove godine idu i ona i sestra.

I jedna obavijest: sutra u Sv. Frani (Izvor) imamo pjesmice prstima i pokretom uz gitaru u 19.00.
Znam da je vruce (mi smo danas u to doba bili na plazi), ali ko moze neka dodje s djecom (ili necacima).

----------


## Erin

gemini toga se i ja bojim..  :Evil or Very Mad:   iako mi se čini da je prošle godine i negativni odgovor za oba vrtića doša puno prije...

----------


## Gemini

Dijana i moja je starija u Radosti, sad će na jesen u školu, ja sve mislim da će oni dobiti automatski, ali oooooodužilo se!!

----------


## bebelina

Malo OT, ali da li je itko cuo Ninu? Kako je i sto je s njom? Nisam je zvala jer ne zelim smeteti .

----------


## trenta

i mene zanima kako je nina.

oćemo piti kavu suta oko podne na forumu   :Laughing:

----------


## Gemini

Nina je još u bolnici. Sve je ok, malac je na nekoj sitnoj terapijici, i nada se do petka kući.

----------


## tinkie winkie

kako joj je prošao porod??

----------


## tinkie winkie

Samo da napomenem ako koga zanima:

23. 06. je u HNK dječji festival (mislim da sam dobro zapamtila datum)

----------


## tinkie winkie

http://www.hkk-zadar.hr/index.php

----------


## tinkie winkie

Cureeeee, di ste????

----------


## bebelina

:Bye:

----------


## memole

:Coffee:  ?

----------


## trenta

:Bye:  

memole isprazni inbox  :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ljudi, di se kupate s dicom kad ste u gradu?

----------


## Nomoget

Evo N.se danas kasno digla pa smo išle na Uskok,preko tjedna tamo a vikendom malo dalje.

----------


## bebelina

Barakuda , jos malo i odosmo! :D

----------


## klia

Mi bili na Boriku, jucer u Piniji i baš nekako nismo zadovoljni. Nema mi do plaže u Zukvama. Za dicu je pijesak i gotovo.

----------


## ninaXY

> Mi bili na Boriku, jucer u Piniji i baš nekako nismo zadovoljni. Nema mi do plaže u Zukvama. Za dicu je pijesak i gotovo.


gdje je ta plaža?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Zukve su iza Nina, prema vrsima. Inače meni Zukve nisu nešto. previše ljudi i ne znam...  :/ 
Boilje mi je recimo otić još 200 m dalje na Vrsi mulo

----------


## enna

Samo da vas svih pozdravim i pozovem u Sukošan na kupanje!!!

TW i Martici   :Kiss:

----------


## klia

Mi smo kod ciglane, ispod napuštenog kafića, nije bilo puno svita neki dan.

----------


## trenta

mi se kupamo u maloj makarskoj u sukošanu i tamo mi je skroz ok, dobro mi je na ptt samo je problem parkiranje  :/

----------


## dalmatinka

smo da vas upozorim da se ne kupate u Sukošanu u marini
jer se tamo u more izlijeva koper i ostali otrovi koji se koriste za popravke brodova.... 
a što se ostalih plaža tiče , meni se čini da je ove godine tooolika  gužva , kao da je već sredina kolovoza i nemam pojma di bi se kupali :?

----------


## dijanam

> jer se tamo u more izlijeva koper i ostali otrovi koji se koriste za popravke brodova....


plus otpadno ulje, plus fekalije iz brodova, a brodova ima (najveca marina u ovom dijelu Evrope)...

Mi idemo kasno popodne u tijednu pa se kupamo na Boriku (kamp) kad vise ne naplacuju ulaz. Ili Diklo.

Vikendima dignemo nos pa odemo na cisce plaze...

Inace, najlipsa plaza u mom zivotu je jedna plaza podno Velebita u Jovicima. Tamo je ko na planinskom jezeru. Ali nije za dicu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> mi se kupamo u maloj makarskoj u sukošanu i tamo mi je skroz ok, dobro mi je na ptt samo je problem parkiranje  :/


I mi!!!!!!!!!!!! U kojem dijelu?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Em ti brzopletost...
mi se kupamo u Makarskoj. Od spomenika na desno, pa do kraja asfalta. Ima jedan dio malo nasut škaljicom.

----------


## Dia

> Inace, najlipsa plaza u mom zivotu je jedna plaza podno Velebita u Jovicima


radanovac?
prekrasna je

----------


## trenta

> Em ti brzopletost...
> mi se kupamo u Makarskoj. Od spomenika na desno, pa do kraja asfalta. Ima jedan dio malo nasut škaljicom.


ne kužim di si ti?
prema kampu malenica?

mi smo desno od spomenika di je mala pješčana plaža, mi veliki se kupamo na mulu a karlo sa strane   :Smile:  

a taj radanovac, jel to prije jovića kad ideš od maslenice?
meni tamo ima isto jedna super plaža al nema hlada i teško se spustiti doli  :/

----------


## Gioia

Ja sam još daleko od kupanja sa svojim bebačem; al palo mi je na pamet - Ljubač?  Tamo ima pijeska?  Pa onda Sabunike (previše ljudi)?  Pa onda nakon što se autom zaobiđe kamp Zaton, dođe se na pješčanu plažu, jeste probali tamo?

----------


## dijanam

Je Dia, Radanovac, nema bolje jel da? Trenta, to je bas ta-bez hlada i tesko je do nje   :Smile:  

Gioia, za djecu je dobar Ljubac, tamo je more toplo (sad sigurno i pretoplo), meni su cak bolje Sabunike jer je pjesak krupniji, manje se zavlaci u guzu. A guzve ima, ali je plaza velika i nikad ljudi nisu preblizu jedni drugih. A i s bebom se uvijek ide kasno, kad ljudi vec odlaze sa plaze.

----------


## tinkie winkie

[quote="trenta"]


> ne kužim di si ti?
> prema kampu malenica? :/


iza kampa, do kraja asfalta, pa još 10tak metara po bilom putu.

----------


## sorciere

jel ide netko od vas ovih dana u ražanac?

----------


## trenta

tinkie winkie nisam se kupala tamo, baš ću poviriti kako je.

cure, jel ima koja AS concord ultimax i jel znate jel je ima kupiti u zd?
odlučila sam se za tu, nisam je vidila uživo a htjela bi je isprobaditi da je ne bi naručila pa da mi ne valja  :/

----------


## bebelina

Malo ot www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45104

----------


## tinkie winkie

> jel ide netko od vas ovih dana u ražanac?


Neeee... al ako ti je usput, svrati do Zadra   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel ide netko od vas ovih dana u ražanac?
> 
> 
> Neeee... al ako ti je usput, svrati do Zadra


da sam ja tamo - ja ne bi pitala jel neko dolazi, nego bi pitala u kolko sati je kava u zadru...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

kikica je otišla u petak na vikend. pa je rekla da se neće vratit u nedjelju, nego u ponedjeljak. pa je u ponedjeljak rekla da će još malo ostat... a nešto joj fali, pa rekoh - ako je netko u prolazu...    :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> da sam ja tamo - ja ne bi pitala jel neko dolazi, nego bi pitala u kolko sati je kava u zadru...


šteta

----------


## tinkie winkie

a ako ti je hitno a nema ti ko odniti kikici, možeš joj poslati autobusom paketić. Iz iskustva, najbrže i najjednostavnije je slati preko Contusa ili Puntamike, oni imaju najviše s tim iskustva, jer stalno prevoze paketiće, kovertice, pisamca, posebno na relacijama roditelji-studenti. Ti predaš u ZG njima pošiljku za kikicu, kikica sačeka u Zadru isti autobus i preuzme. Još kad bi je imao tko odbaciti do grada iz Ražanca to bi bilo super. (Ako joj nije problem ići busom...

----------


## sorciere

ma ne snalazi se baš toliko... ali morat ću nešto smisliti...

----------


## Vrijeska

> ma ne snalazi se baš toliko... ali morat ću nešto smisliti...


ako je nešto vrijedno i jako važno onda hp express ili city express - cca 35 kn

----------


## ninaXY

city express na području Zadra nikako ne bih preporučila, uglavnom im treba i po nekoliko tjedana  :shock: da dostave obično pismo. Čak i kad ih zoveš svaki dan, i ispituješ gdje je zapelo.

----------


## Mum2Be

Evo totalno OT, ali...
Danas sam pricala sa prijateljicom koja radi na vox-u o nekakvim prilozima koje ce raditi za emisiju Dobro jutro Zadre, pa me pitala imam li kakvu ideju.
Na pamet mi je pala ideja o djecjim igralistima, parkovima i sl., a znam da sam negdje ovdje bila citala vase nezadovoljstvo istim, pa sam joj rekla ako ima jos zainteresiranih ovdje na Rodi (dijanam?!) da cu joj se javiti.

Dakle, cekam...   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45104
Eto , jedan prijedlog

----------


## bebelina

Teme koje sve nas zanimaju su vjerujem djecja igralista, prije je Zadar bio grad sa kosem u svakom dvoru , a sad ih jedva nalazis , parkovi , premalo djecjih vrtica iako prostora ( vojarne) i kadra ima ,  kad ce konacno to prosirenje gradske knjiznice , zasto se majkama ne dozvoli cjelodnevni boravak s djecom u bolnici , odnos rodilista prema rodiljama i djeci ....
Na stranici grada postoji Gradski info  pa ako je imalo zanima vrlo lako moze naci sto ljude interesira.

----------


## erina

A tuuu ste Zadranke  :Grin:  
Ev koja slučajnost...ja baš tražim neke info o igralištima u Zd. U Vruljici se gradi novi dječji park i čini mi se da će uskoro biti gotov. Izgleda prekrasno s drvenim kulama za penjanje, spiralnim toboganom, ljuljačkama, mrežama za penjanje,...ma fantazija a još je u onom dijelu gdje je puno drveća pa lijep hlad. Zanima me jel to nešto pri vrtiću se napravilo il su se konačno sjetili! U svakom slučaju jupiiiii! :D Samo da potraje od domaćih huligana :/

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A tuuu ste Zadranke  
> Ev koja slučajnost...ja baš tražim neke info o igralištima u Zd. U Vruljici se gradi novi dječji park i čini mi se da će uskoro biti gotov. Izgleda prekrasno s drvenim kulama za penjanje, spiralnim toboganom, ljuljačkama, mrežama za penjanje,...ma fantazija a još je u onom dijelu gdje je puno drveća pa lijep hlad. Zanima me jel to nešto pri vrtiću se napravilo il su se konačno sjetili! U svakom slučaju jupiiiii! :D Samo da potraje od domaćih huligana :/


a baš se mislim što su ono tamo smislili nakeljiti..
Par puta smo prošli autom, ali nisam mogla u prolazu skužiti što grade
Baš super  :D

----------


## dijanam

jeste vidili kako je prekrasno?
prvi pravi djecji park u gradu!

----------


## Mum2Be

> Teme koje sve nas zanimaju su vjerujem djecja igralista, prije je Zadar bio grad sa kosem u svakom dvoru , a sad ih jedva nalazis , parkovi , premalo djecjih vrtica iako prostora ( vojarne) i kadra ima ,  kad ce konacno to prosirenje gradske knjiznice , zasto se majkama ne dozvoli cjelodnevni boravak s djecom u bolnici , odnos rodilista prema rodiljama i djeci ....
> Na stranici grada postoji Gradski info  pa ako je imalo zanima vrlo lako moze naci sto ljude interesira.


Hvala, prenesem joj!

----------


## dijanam

> U ponedjeljak 16. 7. 
> s početkom u 10 sati 
> u Multimedijalnoj dvorani Gradske knjižnice Zadar 
> održat ćemo 
> Radionicu o dohrani dojenčadi 
> (kada, kako i čime započeti dohranu)
> 
> Radujemo se vama i vašoj djeci!
> 
> Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo IZVOR

----------


## pale

Ne mogu virovati, sve sam propustila  :shock: 
Nema me neko vrime na netu ( jučer smo krstili princezu   :Heart:  pa sam imala posla ) i propustim pregled autosjedalica i radionicu o dohrani :?

----------


## bebelina

:Taps:

----------


## pale

Baš sam ljuta sama na sebe što nisam bar povirila što ima na rodi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anik

ma i ja sam sve propustila - a ljuta sam ko pas radi pregleda auto sjedalica!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

ali tako mi je teško navečer upaliti kompjuter nakon što cijeli dan buljim u njega na poslu...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## memole

Cure ajmo se dogovorit za neko ranojutarnje ili kasnovecernje druzenje!
Naravno pozvani i svi oni koji se ovih dana odmaraju u nasem gradu i sire.  :Bye:

----------


## ninaXY

Mi bi radije večernje. 
Jel zna netko ima li još kakvih koncerata kao ovo večeras na Narodnom Trgu? Mi smo se baš dobro proveli.

----------


## trenta

stvarno bi mogli, možda bolje navečer, samo mi bi mogli tek oko 9h jer mm radi  :/ 
ili da se ja spustim sama do grada al sam se malo uljenila   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni se ne da nigdi ići po ovakvoj vrućini....  :/ 
e jesam partibrejker

----------


## pale

Mi izađemo svaku većer, barem po kvartu. Ujutro oko 8 h odemo u spizu ( Ninaxy idete snama  :Grin:  ) i umiremo od vručine. I ja bi navećer ( super mi je otići do Vruljice iako se još ne možemo igrati, ali ima puno mamica   :Love:  ). Skoro svaku većer sam u Vruljici pa navratite   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Baš sam htjela predložiti vruljicu. Danas sam bili u parkiću kod 5 bunara i palo mi je na pamet da bi se mogli naći i tamo, ima klupica i mjesta za trčkaranje. Ili u parku V. Nazora, kod ribnjaka

----------


## tinkie winkie

samo da je hladovine...

----------


## ninaXY

Teško, Pale, teško. Moj mlađi sin ima moj bioritam   :Grin:  
Ali, dogovorile smo se Memole i ja da ćemo sutra otići do Vruljice, pa se vidimo.

----------


## pale

Kad ćete do Vruljice sutra, da se stvarno vidimo... Neću ništa obećati jer moja princeza baš kad se mama nešto dogovori ne želi jesti ili joj se jako spava, a ne može ili jednostavno plače ( mama ne može skužiti zašto ) pa ako dođem dobro dođem. Inaće ja idem van iza 20 h

----------


## pale

Ninaxy, baš super što ti i mlađe dijete ima bioritam na mamu   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

ali zato Rio više nema moj bioritam   :Rolling Eyes:  
A u Vruljicu ćemo doći oko 20h

----------


## Sun

ej Zadranke, jel se ide na kakvu kavu? Ja s mojim haharom do subote u okolici Zadra pa ako je netko za druženje, bit će mi drago   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

jel ovo poziv na kavu s merkalijem i rihterom...?    :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

Samo se ti Sorci zezaj, ali samo da znaš, dobro se je treslo   :Grin:  . 
Sun, mi smo danas bile na dječjem igralištu u Vruljici, jer smo zaključile da je u gradu prevelika gužva, ali možemo se naći i u gradu na nekoj kavici.

----------


## Dia

kod mene se treslo jos vise, tocno mi je iza leda   :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

Moje su sestre bile u Pakoštanima. Trčale su s drugog kata van jer su stvari počele padati ...
U vrtu je pomaklo veliki kameni roštilj koji jedan čovjek ne može sam pomaknuti   ...

----------


## ninaXY

Dakle, tko dolazi na kavu?   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

kaj je bio neki potres? tresla se brda...

a gdje je ta Vruljica o kojoj pričate?
Dajte neki prijedlog, mi ćemo doći kamo got treba   :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

Vruljica je dječje igralište preko puta Marine. Za velike su sad postavili nove igračke, i to izgleda stvarno super, ali za male i nije nešto posebno, par ljuljački, tobogan i pješčanik.
Dakle, kad ćemo na kavu i gdje?

----------


## tinkie winkie

pa ima i u  vruljici restoran s terasom i to po jedan s obe strane potoka....

----------


## Sun

ajde onda u vruljii kad vam je tamo super. Eto a sad još samo da odredimo kada    :Smile:

----------


## Sun

vruljici   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

večeras oko 8?
Samo se u slučaju kave pripremite na pozadinski miris roštilja i/ili pizze   :Grin:

----------


## pale

Opet druženje, ovaj put radim popodne...nema veze, neki drugi put   :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

pozdrav svima! Je li bilo susreta? ili još traje? Ja sam se upravo vratila iz Zagreba

----------


## Sun

jok, ja se nisam uspjela izorganizirati za danas. Dolaze nam večeras sestra s obitelji pa sam morala raditi rošadu da se svi potrpamo u viksu. A i malo mi je kasno u 8, moram reći, jer otkako smo tu dijetetu mi se skroz pošemerio ritam i uopće neće spavati popodne pa mi klone već oko sedam i pol pa je oko osam već u carstvu snova.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Sun, di si ti, u kojem dijelu Zadra/okolice

----------


## Sun

Zukve, između Nina i Vrsi

----------


## Gioia

Mogu li ja moje Zadranke priupitati di se u našem gradu kupuju tetra i švedske pelene - apoteka, Kiko kod 4 kantuna, ili...?  

Ako je već bio neki sličan topic molim uputite me, ne mogu sad tražit, moram zaćorit sat vremena, fjaka zove   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dia

imas tetra pelena u dm-u, firma lola-ribar, super su 
svedske nisam kupovala pa nemam pojma, mislim da ih imaš u mtč-u (relja)

----------


## tinkie winkie

i u svim bebi dućanima- više- manje. Adax, Tintilinić, vjerojano i TL- sve u trgovinskom centru na Relji. Bambi kod autobusnog kolodvora i onaj dućan na putu nina...

----------


## pale

Tetra imaš u DM- a ( Lola Ribar- super su ) i u TL-a na Relji (  dobila sam paket na poklon, nisu loše iako su mi bolje ove iz DM-a )
Švedske nisam kupovala, ali ih imaš u TL-a, Kauflanda, MTČ-a...
Za široko povijanje su mi super bile one platnene, debele iz Adaxa ( tri komada po 50 kn, a previjali smo se dva mjeseca )

Kad ćemo opet u Vruljicu? Slijedeći tjedan?

----------


## tinkie winkie

može što se mene tiče   :Wink:

----------


## pale

Očemo ponediljak, onako oko 20 h... ako bude vruće, ako ne možemo i ranije što se mene tiće

----------


## tinkie winkie

može oko 8- 8:30

----------


## Rhea

Ja ću vas samo pozdraviti  :Bye:   Nema me već neko vrijeme na forumu, jer sam cijelo ljeto van grada, nemam interneta, tako da propuštam kavice i druženja, ali nadam se da će nešto ostati i za 9. mjesec.

----------


## pale

Onda, je li može većeras oko 20 h druženje, Vruljica ?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja ću doći. Najkasnije do 8 ipo

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja bila. Sama   :Razz:

----------


## dijanam

> Ja bila. Sama


Tinkiw, ovo mi je najprikladnije beljanje na forumu do sada   :Smile:  
Valjda je bila i Marta s tobom   :Wink:

----------


## memole

Ajme tw, ja nekeko otpisala vruljicu, Tonkicu nikako ne mogu odvuc iz onog pijeska, a posto smo se vec borili s crvicima to mi je bas postala paranoja. 
Mi smo ti vise za nekakve hepeninge tipa koncerti, predstave, ulicni sviraci i zabavljaci tako da smo navecer uglavnom u gradu.   :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Grin:   ono beljanje je išlo za pale. ona je zvala prva, a nije došla. Nema veze, ionako smo se izigrale. I večeras smo bili.

Memole, mi smo, naprotiv nikakvi za koncertna zbivanja....

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam jučer bila  u novom parkiću ... Kratko smo se zadržali jer je bilo blata i lokvica od kiše što je raj za mog Domija ... a ja to gacanje po blatu ne mogu gledati  :Rolling Eyes:  


Javit ću vam se kada opet krenemo putem Zadra
Pozdrav

----------


## Dia

vrijeska javi ako krenes put Bg   :Kiss:   (znam da sam ti obecala povrce, mislim ja na tebe, al tu je grozna susa, tak da mi je vrt usahnuo i nemamo nista osim nekih jadnih pomidora i malih mrkvica  :Sad:  )

----------


## pale

> ono beljanje je išlo za pale. ona je zvala prva, a nije došla. Nema veze, ionako smo se izigrale. I večeras smo bili.


Nisam imala tvoj broj, a Iva je bila neizdrživa, za vikend smo bili na otoku pa je kad smo se vratili kući tri dana bila tako nervozna, poludila sam. Stvarno nisam mogla ići vani s njom tako kenjkavom. Oprosti draga, iskupit ću se ja već   :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

> vrijeska javi ako krenes put Bg    (znam da sam ti obecala povrce, mislim ja na tebe, al tu je grozna susa, tak da mi je vrt usahnuo i nemamo nista osim nekih jadnih pomidora i malih mrkvica  )


Baš sam ti večeras mislila slati poruku da ćemo vjerojatno sutra poslijepodne do tvog mjesta ali je nešto pošlo po krivu

poslat ću ti sutra ujutro poruku

----------


## tinkie winkie

[quote="pale"]


> Nisam imala tvoj broj, a Iva je bila neizdrživa, za vikend smo bili na otoku pa je kad smo se vratili kući tri dana bila tako nervozna, poludila sam. Stvarno nisam mogla ići vani s njom tako kenjkavom. Oprosti draga, iskupit ću se ja već



nou frks   :Love:

----------


## trenta

di ste zadranke!?

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja na godišnjem  :D

----------


## Pepe2

a kako je to lijep osjecaj!!! moj je prosao   :Sad:

----------


## pale

Meni glupo pokretati druženje kad ova moja bubica kad se nešto dogovorim ne želi van  :Grin:   i onda ja ne dođem pa da mi se ne naljutite. 8)  Ali mogli bi do Vrulje ili na subotnju kavicu   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

[quote="tinkie winkie"]


> tinkie winkie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam imala tvoj broj, a Iva je bila neizdrživa, za vikend smo bili na otoku pa je kad smo se vratili kući tri dana bila tako nervozna, poludila sam. Stvarno nisam mogla ići vani s njom tako kenjkavom. Oprosti draga, iskupit ću se ja već  
> 
> 
> 
> nou frks


hheehee a ja taman mislila kako ću te upoznati na Ninskoj kavi  8)

----------


## Sun

ma joj krivo sam kvotala, htjela sam ovo 



> ja na godišnjem  :D

----------


## trenta

prošla sam jutros kraj rive i vidim da uređuju novo igralište za djecu, nešto poput vruljice  :D

----------


## ninaXY

:D  gdje, gdje?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> hheehee a ja taman mislila kako ću te upoznati na Ninskoj kavi  8)


sorry, ako možeš zaleti se do grada pa ćemo na kavu.





> gdje, gdje?


i ja pitam "gdje, gdje????"

----------


## trenta

> :D  gdje, gdje?


e sad ću ja to stručno objasniti   :Grin:  
 kad se ide od donata prema orguljama, sa desne strane je drvored i klupe, pa negdje pri kraju, prije one zadnje zgrade na rivi.
ispred kafića riva pa prema orguljama. (bliže cesti nego rivi)
valjda ste me skužile!

----------


## bebelina

Di kraj rive?Nisam bas nista vidila :?

----------


## bebelina

:Laughing:  preduhitrile ste me  :Laughing:   Svejedno nista nisam vidila

----------


## Gioia

Babelina, točno pored WC-a u bedemu na rivi - odnosno za sada još uvijek kemijskih WC-a jer ovaj nije još dovršen.  Na onoj livadici.  Vidila i ja iz auta  :D

----------


## dijanam

tek se "temelji" postavljaju, to je valjda od danas.

A ja sam primijetila da se nalazi kraj onog najviseg dijela ceste, di nema ograde. Vozila sam danas onuda i vec odgledala film kako mi djeca s ceste jure na to igraliste i skacu u provaliju. 
Ko da sam tek rodila pa imam paranoja filmove   :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

> tek se "temelji" postavljaju, to je valjda od danas.
> 
> A ja sam primijetila da se nalazi kraj onog najviseg dijela ceste, di nema ograde. Vozila sam danas onuda i vec odgledala film kako mi djeca s ceste jure na to igraliste i skacu u provaliju. 
> Ko da sam tek rodila pa imam paranoja filmove


a vidiš, meni je prvo palo na pamet kako ćemo morati paziti da nam mali ne uleti u more

----------


## bebelina

Vec su na gradskom forumu primjetili nuznost ograde na tom dijelu ceste. Mozda ipak bude nesto od toga!

----------


## Ivanna

Zadranke, pomozite!

Jel znate možda di ima neki dućan sa balonima (po mogućnosti oni na helij) i raznim stvarčicama za dječje rođendane?
Mislim da je na Relji bio neki dućan Balon ili tako nešto. Je znate di se to preselilo?

----------


## Pepe2

pa zar nije jos uvijek u TC Relja....
Nama u skoli za svaki docek prvasa zenska iz tog ducana balonima uredjuje hol skole ( i ove je)...ako znas da nije vise tamo pitat cu ja sutra u skoli kolegicu koja s ovom kontaktira pa javim ovdje....

----------


## Ivanna

Ma neznam jel još uvijek tamo ili nije. Cura koja mi je rekla za taj dućan kaže da više nisu tamo. Ja nisam ni znala za njega.
Pepe, hvala na informaciji.   :Wink:  
I ako što saznaš, javi.

----------


## trenta

i mene zanima, u robnom centru nije odavno  :/

----------


## džez

cure, intenzivno sam u potrazi za aktivnostima za moju curku prvašicu, a nailazim na - totalnu crnu rupu!

ritmika/balet više ne dolazi u obzir, dramska radionica ju ne interesira, sportski treninzi također.
vapi jadnica za likovnom radionicom - koje u Zadru, po mojim saznanjima, nema. 

imate li kakav prijedlog?

----------


## ninaXY

U knjižnici su povremeno radionice, vidjela sam da stariji klinci nešto izrezuju, lijepe, crtaju, a i stalno ima i nekih izloženih radova. Možda da se tamo raspitaš, a Dajana s dječjeg odjela je rekla da su i otvoreni za sve prijedloge.

----------


## dalmatinka

da , u gradskoj ima likovna radionica
održava se dva puta tjedno
ima kod  knjižničarki neki letak , mi smo uzeli , samo sad nemam pojma di mi je  :Embarassed:

----------


## ninaXY

vidi ovdje:
http://www.gkzd.hr/djecji.php

----------


## tinkie winkie

lani je bilo svakog utorka

----------


## džez

fala cure, već sam sve ispregledala jučer i skužila da su se čitavo ljeto održavale lik. rad. u gk za koje ja nisam znala, a moja L. bi bila oduševljena... ali nema ih više.   :Sad:  
čak sam poslala mail ženi koja ih je vodila da vidim ima li u planu novi ciklus, još mi se nije javila.
ove koje se održavaju tijekom godine mislim da su za predškolski uzrast?

a ništa, nazvat ću gk pa vidjeti

ali... nije li žalosno koliko malo izbora za vanškolske aktivnosti imamo u Zd???  
ok, vi većinom imate mlađu dječicu, ali vidjet ćete kasnije...

----------


## Pepe2

ja sam vec tri godine vodila likovnu radionicu , ali u jednom vrtiću na Ploči ( jer imam problem s prostorom-nikako naci nesto odgovarajuce)...
Za balone javim veceras...

----------


## Pepe2

Evo ovako sto se tice ducana s balonima u TC Relja...
Istina je da je prostor vec duze zatvoren, ali je jos u vlasnistvu gospodje koja se bavila balonima, najvjerojatnije ce to uskoro biti ured za dogovore o dekoriranju pri raznim dogadjanjima ( vjenčanja, rodjendani, krstitke i sl...).
No, zena se i dalje bavi uredjenjem prostora balonima i slicno, ali je treba kontaktirati na mob.
 Ne znam smijem li staviti taj broj ovdje pa ipak necu, ali ako koga zanima mogu mu kontakt poslati na pp....

----------


## džez

> ja sam vec tri godine vodila likovnu radionicu .


vodila ili vodi*š*? samo za predškolce? i kako ja nisam za tebe čula?   :Razz:  

zvala sam g.k. manjak kadra i od svega ništa.

pepe2, oni su otvoreni za kombinacije, koliko sam shvatila. ako imaš ideju, mislim da bi s njima u suradnji mogla dogovoriti realizaciju... ako ti entuzijazam u međuvremenu zbog problema nije splasnuo, naravno   :Wink:

----------


## Pepe2

vodila jesam, a za ovu godinu sam jos u pregovorima o prostoru pa ako krene ici ce od desetog mjeseca....
...zasto je cudno da nisi cula za to radionicu? Vjerojatno nisi naisla na plakat prosle jeseni, nisi ni vjerojatno bila u vrticu "Morski konjić" na Ploči, u područnom uredu Gradske knjižnice - Ploča ( gdje smo krajem godine imali izložbu, a i polaznici su bili učenici nižih razreda OŠ, mada je lani bila i jedna predškolka s Ploče s nama ( a čini mi se i jedna iz ZD jer tek je ove godine upisana u 1. razred...

----------


## Ivanna

Samo da javim u vezi balona...stupila sam sa ženom u kontakt.
Svejedno, Pepe, hvala.   :Smile:

----------


## Pepe2

Nema na cemu...drago mi je sto si uspjela naci balone...

----------


## džez

> vodila jesam, a za ovu godinu sam jos u pregovorima o prostoru pa ako krene ici ce od desetog mjeseca.......


vibram da uspiješ u pregovorima i ako (kad) se to desi, svakako mi javi   :Wink:  




> ...zasto je cudno da nisi cula za to radionicu?


nije mi čudno, nego mi je žao da nisam znala ranije... a pomalo me i sram priznati da nisam pojma imala ni za područnu knjižnicu ni za vrtić na Ploči   :Embarassed:  

uglavnom, čekamo te   :Klap:

----------


## Pepe2

nema problema...javit cu se s vijestima svakako...
 :Bye:

----------


## tinkie winkie

*Draga Tonkice (memole), želimo ti sve najbolje za drugi rođendan!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## pale

Tonkice, sretan ti rođendan ljepotice  :D

----------


## trenta

sretan rođendan Tonki!   :Kiss:

----------


## memole

Puno hvala svima, bas ste drage  :Kiss:  .
Bas sam u nekoj cudnoj fazi, valjda se jos privikavamo na posao,vrtic pa sam cijelo vrijeme malo tuzna, ali bit ce bolje. 
Kad ce opet neko subotnje jutarnje druzenje?

----------


## Mum2Be

Cure, ako niste znale i vidjele, na uskoku isto imate mali pjescanik, toboganic, penjalicu, par klackalica i ljuljacke za djecicu i bas je veselo!

----------


## dijanam

Sretan rodjendan Tonkici! I dobre tete u vrticu!
Mama, drzi se!


A na Uskok moja Cvita nece jer tamo "ima zmija".   :Smile:

----------


## Erin

Dragoj Tonkici sretan rođendan sa malim zakašnjenjem!

----------


## Rhea

Memole, čestitam na poslu i Tonkici sretan rođendan još jednom. 




> Kad ce opet neko subotnje jutarnje druzenje?


A da se družimo ovu subotu?

----------


## ninaXY

Tonkica, čestitamo ti i ovdje   :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A da se družimo ovu subotu?


Ja ći vjerojatno biti u gradu, ali ću imati posla. Ako se budete okupljali, javim vam se

----------


## pale

Subota,  :D  ja bi na kavu

----------


## Rhea

> Subota,  :D  ja bi na kavu


Onda, idemo li na kavu?

----------


## enabacko

cure, imate i na boriku u kampu malo igralište za našu dječicu

----------


## Pepe2

Ima li itko od vas za posuditi u četvrtak VHS  " Pipi Duga Čarapa" - igrani film, treba mi za nastavu...vraćam isti dan!

Ajde, nemojte jedan razred ostavit bez filma    :Mad:  

HVALA!

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ima li itko od vas za posuditi u četvrtak VHS  " Pipi Duga Čarapa" - igrani film, treba mi za nastavu...vraćam isti dan!
> 
> Ajde, nemojte jedan razred ostavit bez filma    
> 
> HVALA!


ja nemam. A jel baš mora biti VHS ili može biti i DVD

----------


## Erin

Pepe 2 ja imam dvd Pipi duga čarapa.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Pepe 2 ja imam dvd Pipi duga čarapa.


a nisi meni rekla da imaš, je li????

----------


## Erin

:Grin:  Mislila sam da znaš!  :Razz:

----------


## Pepe2

Ma nemam u razredu DVD, nego samo video....  :Sad:

----------


## Pepe2

Ne znam ima li po videotekama?

----------


## dalmatinka

> Ima li itko od vas za posuditi u četvrtak VHS  " Pipi Duga Čarapa" - igrani film, treba mi za nastavu...vraćam isti dan!
> 
> Ajde, nemojte jedan razred ostavit bez filma    
> 
> HVALA!


mislim da ja imam , nisam baš 100% sigurna , moram pitat  starije dijete
ali nije sinkronizirano , ako ti nešto znači

----------


## dalmatinka

evo , kaže dijete da imamo

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ej, Pepe, sad tek vidim da ti je danas godišnjica postanja!!

BTW, imaš na voštarnici videoteku Emily, preselili su u 2. neboder preko puta kauflanda (kod kladionice), oni još uvijek imaju neke crtiće na VHS-u, pa ako ti nije kasno, da probaš pitati ujutro.

----------


## Pepe2

vidiš, nisam ni primijetila da mi je ta godišnjica..Hvala, hvala...

----------


## Pepe2

*Dalmatinka* evo svih nas 25 uživamo u filmu....Spasila si nam sat lektire danas....  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka

:Embarassed:  
evo sad bar  Pepe može reć da je vidila Dalmatinku  :Razz:

----------


## Pepe2

I *Dalmatinka* Pepe2   :Grin:

----------


## dalmatinka

a znači da ni tebe nitko prije mene vidio  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepe2

A nisam razumila...je, ja znam thinkie winkie i sad sam zaboravila kako je nik još jednoj mladoj mami ovdje s foruma...

----------


## Pepe2

I dijanam znam ..baš sam baba sklerotična...tako ti to dodje kad radiš s dicom   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> ... i sad sam zaboravila kako je nik još jednoj mladoj mami ovdje s foruma...


Erin

----------


## Pepe2

hvala thinkie winkie, zapamtiti ću sad, btw, pozdravi je kad budete pile kavicu....

----------


## pale

Znači Dalmatinka je razotkrivena, nije više voajerka   :Laughing:  
Ne moram se više bojati da će me negdi snimiti   :Laughing:  
Stvarno već dugo nismo bili na kavici, a baš je lipo vrime mogle bi a?

----------


## dalmatinka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
tebe i dalje mogu snimat
ti me nisi vidila  :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

:Wink:  svima

*dalmatinka* hvala još jednom...

----------


## trenta

čula sam da će sutra na branimiru  biti lutkarske prestave za djecu, od 10h do 18h   :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> čula sam da će sutra na branimiru  biti lutkarske prestave za djecu, od 10h do 18h


mogli bi se naći tamo!!??

----------


## Pepe2

he he he , a ja cu vas sa balkona moci snimati  8)

----------


## tinkie winkie

> he he he , a ja cu vas sa balkona moci snimati  8)


pa spusti se doli i popij s nama kavu

----------


## Pepe2

tko zna...mada sam sutra imala nešto drugo u planu ( uredjenje balkona - cviće)...hvala na pozivu...

----------


## ninaXY

Jel ima kakav program za sutra? Ja sam našla stranicu kazališta lutaka sa programom za lipanj 2003.   :Laughing: 
U koliko sati se onda nalazimo?
Dalmatinka, do koliko radiš?   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

što, nadaš se da će doći???

----------


## ninaXY

Pa uvijek se izvlači da radi, a ako se dogovorimo kad ne radi...   :Grin:  
Ako ništa drugo, bar neće imati ispriku   :Laughing:

----------


## dalmatinka

danas radim da 12   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## trenta

> danas radim da 12


izgleda da prestave traju do 18h   :Smile:

----------


## Erin

> ... i sad sam zaboravila kako je nik još jednoj mladoj mami ovdje s foruma...


  :Grin:   pepe 2   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepe2

:Bye:

----------


## trenta

jel bio tko na predstavi?
mi smo bili popodne, taman smo došli pred kraj jedne, pa dok je počela druga Karlo je zaspao, al smo mi zato pogledali  cijelu   :Smile:  
meni se svidila

----------


## ninaXY

Znači, ipak ste bili? 
A kad će kava? Ajmo ovaj tjedan jedan dan. Dalmatinka, biraj termin! Dolazimo kad god kažeš   :Wink:

----------


## memole

Hej svima  :Bye:  !
Mi mozemo poslije 5. Bili smo jucer kod Donata, pa mozemo se i tamo naci, oni neka trckaraju , a mi mozemo cakulati.

----------


## pale

Ajde Dalmatinka reci kad će kava da te i ja vidim   :Laughing:  
Malo sam u gužvi ovaj tjedan, ali ako se dogovorite potrudit ću se doći ( nemojte subotu, idem na pir   :Grin:  )

----------


## dalmatinka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jel danas tko bio u knjižnici kad su klinci pravili bubamare ?

----------


## tamazd

Cure imam jedno pitanje za vas. Da li je tko upisao dijete kod Dr. Mikecin i ako je kakva su vasa iskustva s njom? Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## pale

M smo kod dr Mikecin, i zadovoljni smo.

----------


## ninaXY

tamazd, da se ne ponavljam, a ni prisjećam   :Grin:  , ovdje imaš link na mišljenja o dr. M., pa i moje iskustvo.

----------


## ninaXY

zaboravila link  :Embarassed:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ikec%2A#975265

----------


## tamazd

Sad sam procitala i mogu vam reci da se hocu prebaciti jer smo mi kod doticnog dr kojeg spominjete i moja cura je u 8 mjeseci imala 5 x upalu uha i neda mi uputnicu za specijalistu i kaze mi: STO CE TI ON POMOCI DA SE MALA VISE NE RAZBOLI. A samo Mikecin i Bacic primaju jos pacijente drugi nitko pa zato pitam. A to je meni strava   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gemini

pa ljudi 6 dana se dogovarate za kavu!?! 
Oće li to konačno? 8)

----------


## ninaXY

> Sad sam procitala i mogu vam reci da se hocu prebaciti jer smo mi kod doticnog dr kojeg spominjete i moja cura je u 8 mjeseci imala 5 x upalu uha i neda mi uputnicu za specijalistu i kaze mi: STO CE TI ON POMOCI DA SE MALA VISE NE RAZBOLI. A samo Mikecin i Bacic primaju jos pacijente drugi nitko pa zato pitam. A to je meni strava


Tak i meni M nije dao uputnicu za dermatologa jer što meni može pomoći dermatolog što on ne bi mogao nakon 40 godina staža   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Sad sam procitala i mogu vam reci da se hocu prebaciti jer smo mi kod doticnog dr kojeg spominjete i moja cura je u 8 mjeseci imala 5 x upalu uha i neda mi uputnicu za specijalistu i kaze mi: STO CE TI ON POMOCI DA SE MALA VISE NE RAZBOLI. A samo Mikecin i Bacic primaju jos pacijente drugi nitko pa zato pitam. A to je meni strava


Meni je frendica kod Bačićke i veli da je OK

----------


## tinkie winkie

> pa ljudi 6 dana se dogovarate za kavu!?! 
> Oće li to konačno? 8)



Ja idem sad za jedno uru vrimena u grad, pa ko oće, nek mi se javi za kavu

----------


## klia

Mi smo se ispisali od onog drugog na slovo M ( ne od Mikecina) iz istog razloga - štednja na uputnicama, na svaku fibru isti antibiotici, pregled u trajanju 1 minute, odnos prema roditelju koji nešto pita kao prema kretenu koji se petlja u njegovo sveznadarstvo...
Sad smo kod dr. D-Ž i zadovoljni smo - i njome, i ekipom koja radi kod nje u popodnevnim satima.

----------


## dijanam

U srijedu, 31. 10. u 18 sati Izvor ima radionicu Komunikacija u obitelji.
(koju bi ja uvela kao obvezni skolski predmet u osnovnu skolu   :Smile:  

U multimedijalnoj dvorani gradske knjiznice.

----------


## džez

dijanam, rado bih došla. koliko je predviđeno trajanje radionice? da se znam izorganizirati...   :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

> dijanam, rado bih došla. koliko je predviđeno trajanje radionice? da se znam izorganizirati...


predvidjeno je jedan sat, ali mislim da se moze lako dogoditi da traje i duze. Ako pitas zbog djece, mi dodjemo s djecom, ona se igraju u igraonici i samo ih pripremimo prije ako nesto trebaju da udju i tiho pitaju. S mladjima budemo u igraonici pa eventualno malo udjemo i slusamo.

U svakom slucaju predavaci su navikli da se vrata stalno otvaraju i zatvaraju   :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Otvorila sam temu na zdravlje djece, ali da i vas ovdje pitam.
Znate li gdje u Zadru mogu kupiti Priorix?

----------


## bebelina

Bok, ima li zivih?   :Bye:  Sto mislite o jednoj kavici uskoro?  :Wink:

----------


## trenta

a znaš da bi mogle!
ja sam još ovaj tjedan doma   :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

> Otvorila sam temu na zdravlje djece, ali da i vas ovdje pitam.
> Znate li gdje u Zadru mogu kupiti Priorix?


Ivanna, mislim da je opet nestašica priorixa, tako da ćeš ga teško pronaći, osim ako netko nema zalihe.

A mi bi se isto družili. Samo racite kad i gdje  :D

----------


## big mamy

bok cure ,ja sam nova!volila bih vas upoznati.mogu li ja na tu kavicu? 8)

----------


## trenta

big mamy naravno   :Love:  
ninaxy ja sam kod bakmazice, baš sam je nekidan pitala... rekla je da ima 
ako ti triba poslat ću ti broj na pp   :Wink:

----------


## marac komarac

hello cure 

i ja sam iz zadra!!!!! ali nisam tu nego u njemackoj  :Crying or Very sad:  

ja bi pila kavu s vama.....

----------


## bebelina

Svim novim curama dobrodoslica! A vi stare ajde predlozite lokaciju i vrijeme.

----------


## Gemini

mi smo trenutno virozni ali pri kraju je, mogli bi krajem tjedna npr u mercator...

----------


## enna

:Bye:  
samo da se pribilježim za kavicu

----------


## pale

Evo i mi se bilježimo za kavicu :D

----------


## Nomoget

Cure...jel ima koja za preporučiti dječjeg zubara, da je dobar sa djecom i po mogućnosti da radi preko hzzo.Nismo nikad bili a mislimo da nam je krajnje vrijeme...

----------


## bebelina

Ja svoje vodim kod dr. Vujanic u Sv. Nediljice 2 i mi zadovoljni!
Ja mogu krajem sedmice u Mercatora , a sto drugi kazu?   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Nomoget

di je to-negdi na poluotoku?

----------


## bebelina

da , od hotela Zagreb imas prolaz prema kaficu ( mislim Cult )   :Embarassed:  Pojma nemam kako se tocno zove.

----------


## enna

Ive ide kod Dr. Ivone Dijan-Fabijan i baš smo jučer prvi put imali susret s bušilicom i sve 5!

----------


## pale

Evo ja se opet javljam za kavicu, ne znam oću li biti online sljedećih dana pa molim ninaxy da me smsaš ako bude što od kave  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Onda kad je kavica i ko sve dolazi? 
                                                  1. bebelina

----------


## bebelina

Ma sta ja sama idem na kavu? :? Di ste?

----------


## trenta

oćemo u subotu?

----------


## big mamy

1.bebelina
2.bigmamy

----------


## bebelina

Moze subota , u koju uru?I Bigmamy bas mi je drago upoznati te!

----------


## pale

Može subota, onako ujutro kao i dosada, ako vam paše  :/

----------


## Gemini

subota cca.10h?

1.bebelina 
2.bigmamy
3.gemini

----------


## Gemini

Samo da još dodam, ajde pokažite se vi koje još niste bile!! :D 

Npr.: Dalmatinka show yourself! 8)

----------


## pale

1.bebelina 
2.bigmamy 
3.gemini
4. pale

Dalmatinkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 8)

----------


## dalmatinka

radiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Laughing:

----------


## Gemini

Da li i sad radiš? 
Ma di se to toliko radi? Ti si pravi mrav

----------


## tinkie winkie

a di se nalazite? ja ne znam oću li moć ovu subotu

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Da li i sad radiš? 
> Ma di se to toliko radi? Ti si pravi mrav


Maaaaali dućan
otok suuuunčan

----------


## bebelina

I sapni mi tajnu: A di si stavila banane?

----------


## trenta

ja isto ne znam hoću li doći, neka me viroza uhvatila   :Sad:

----------


## trenta

tinkie winkie pa nisam znala da si trudna!
čestitam   :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Gemini

Sve li ova Trenta primjeti!! Česitamo i mi!!

----------


## džez

i mi čestitamo na skoroj prinovi   :Love:  

lijepa dobna razlika, ni premala ni prevelika. taman   :Heart:

----------


## Gemini

i onda vidimo li se sutra u 10:30 u Mercatoru?

Ninaxy se još nije javila, nije valjda da neće doći??

----------


## pale

Oh, TW čestitam  :D baš mi je drago  :Smile:  
Meni odgovara Mercator u 10: 30, jedino ako bude kiše onda nemamo auto  :/

----------


## bebelina

Ninaxy nikako da se javi , ali nas pozorno prati! Njen prijedlog je da se nademo negdje u gradu (Arsenal , Riva). 
*Pale*ako te treba voziti mogu ja doci po tebe!

----------


## Gemini

ok je i arsenal i riva, ali mercator bolje odgovara u alučaju vremenskih neprilika. jer do arsenala dok dođemo s parkinga...

----------


## pale

SlaŽem se sa Gemini ako bude kiša bolje Mercator
Bebe( lina ) 8)  poslala sam ti broj moba na pp pa mi pošalji sms da ti se mogu ujutro javiti ako budem trebala prijevoz

----------


## pale

Je li ima u Zd kupiti rodinih majčica, ova jedna mi malo   :Grin:

----------


## pale

Za bebe naravno   :Embarassed:

----------


## Rhea

I ja bih vam se rado pridružila, ali neću ništa obećati, sve ovisi o situaciji, hoću li biti sposobna dovući se do vas.

Onda...je li ostaje Mercator ili ne?

----------


## bebelina

Dobro , nek onda ostane Mercator! 
*Pale* rodine majcice trebas naruciti. Ne drzimo ih tu.  :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

Evo, pozorno vas pratim s jednim djetetom na cici a s drugim tu negdje u blizini koji čeka na red   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma stvarno ne znam što im je, još su uvijek budni, obadva, uopće ne stignem ništa napisati kad skaču po meni.
Mi dolazimo, osim ako oni ne odluče ujutro odspavati malo duže, onda kasnimo. 
Nego, gdje u Mercatoru? Da ne bi bilo ko prošli put da se ne možemo naći.

----------


## tinkie winkie

bude li vas toliko nema šanse da se fulate   :Grin:  

ja sutra odoh na teren, baš mi je žao da vam se neću pridružiit   :Sad:

----------


## pale

E stvarno, a gdje u Mercatoru  :Laughing:

----------


## trenta

jučer sam bila vani a danas opet   :Sick:  
ništa od mene ovaj put   :Sad:

----------


## Gemini

naravno u kaficu pored igraonice di se kao ne puši

----------


## big mamy

bila sam ali vas nisam nasla.za svakim stolom sjedile su mlade mame i kako da vas poznam? :?

----------


## ninaXY

Ajoj, big mamy, baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
Mi i Bebelina smo kasnili, a bili su još i Gemini i Pale. 
Drugi put moramo dogovoriti neki znak raspoznavanja, ili razmjeniti brojeve mob-a preko pp-a.
Hoćemo odmah dogovoriti neki novi termin? Rio od ponedjeljka opet ide u vrtić, pa mi možemo svaki dan.

----------


## pale

Može opet kavica  :D 
Ja radim ponediljak i utorak, u srijedu MM ne radi pa ćemo baciti jedan familly day   :Love:  
Znači ja sam od četvrtka free   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja ću valjda iza NG malo lakše disati.... AH... jedva čekam

----------


## pale

Mogli bi dogovoriti neki određeni dan za kavicu. Nešto smo o tome na kavici, možda svakih 15 dana ili nešto slično... vrijeme, mjesto???
TW, ti ćeš iza NG "malo teže" disati    :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

Slijedeća kava je sutra u 11:30 na Narodnom Trgu. Ja imam Quinny buzz kolica sa tamno plavom autosjedalicom i žarko žutom dekicom, za one koji ne poznaju nikoga. 
Tko ne može doći, neka odmah predloži slijedeći datum   :Smile:  

Znači, sutra dolaze:
1. Bebelina
2. Pale
3. Ninaxy

----------


## trenta

cure jel znate hoće li biti kakvo organizirano davanje poklona u gradu za sv. Nikolu?
kad smo mi bili mali bilo je u kazalištu i bilo je prekrasno, e sad, davno smo mi bili mali i sigurno se puno toga prominilo pa ako netko zna nek mi javi   :Smile: 

gemini vidila sam te danas u bakmaza sa dječicom, aj nekad navrati na kat na ćakulu, ima lift    :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> cure jel znate hoće li biti kakvo organizirano davanje poklona u gradu za sv. Nikolu?


bitće nešto u Arsenala 6.12.

----------


## dalmatinka

Sutra u 16 sati u Arsenalu

----------


## trenta

je, zvala sam arsenal, sutra od 16-19h, bit će svašta i mi svakako idemo, eto bar da se uslika sa sv. Nikolom, a za ove radionice što će biti smo još premali   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

mozda mi svratimo iza 17h

----------


## ninaXY

> Sutra u 16 sati u Arsenalu


Nije valjda da dolaziš?  :shock:    :Grin:

----------


## pale

Možda i mi navratimo, još smo mali ali da mama i tata vide što ih čeka   :Laughing:  
A i nečakinja mi napunila glavu Fifinim cvjetnim društvom pa moram to viditi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dia

sto ce biti i fifi  :shock:  super, Marino ce se oduseviti
ajde Pale mozda se napokon i upoznamo

----------


## pale

Čula sam na radiju da će biti Fifi i Ninđe kornjače   :Laughing:   valjda sam dobro čula    :Embarassed:  
Dia, valjda ćemo se skužiti  :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

Fifi :shock:  Pa to ne smijemo propustiti. Idem odmah upaliti radio da vidim što kažu.

----------


## pale

Ajme, nadam se da sam dobro čula  :shock: , da me ne bi večeras vatale po gradu ako nije   :Laughing:  , aj Rhea javi što kažu na radiju   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

ja sam gledala na arsenalovoj stranici i pise:


_ŠTO: DOGAĐANJE
KADA: 06.12.2007. U 16:00-19.00 H

Zabavni dječji program u povodu blagdana Sv. Nikole traje od 16 do 19 sati. 

Program O.Š. Šimuna Kožičića Benje naziva "Darovi srca" obuhvaća predstavu "Zemlja i jabuka", izložbu likovnih radova, te nastup zbora i solista. 
Od 17 do 19 sati Novi radio i One2play djecu će razveseliti borbom Nindža kornjača, ukrašavanjem žive jelke i brojnim drugim zanimljivostima._

----------


## Dia

pale, mi cemo doci izmedu 17 i 17:30, ja ti imam bijelu jaknu, a Marino smedu samt sa krznom u kapuljaci, valjda cemo se skuziti

----------


## pale

A ja na radiju čula sve ovo samo prije Ninđa kornjača nešto kao zabavljat će vas Fifi   :Laughing:  
Idem palit radio  :Grin:  
Ja ne znam kad ću doći... uglavnom ja ću imati Quinny speedy kolica / brončane boje i muža koji ih vozi ( visoki, plavi dvometraš   :Wink:    )  svi ga skuže   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

Znači, ništa od Fifi? Šteta  :Sad:  
Ja skoro cijelo jutro slušam radio, čula reklame za sv. Nikolu u Intersparu, Konzumu, Pevecu, Mercatoru, ali Arsenal nikako uloviti  :Nope:

----------


## pale

Ni ja nikako uloviti, a gotovo sam 100% sigurna da sam čula i to na Novom radiju i danas ništa, ma ko za dišpet   :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

Mi smo kao pravi štreberi umjesto na sv. Nikoli bili u knjižnjici na predavanju o emocionalnom razvoju djece jasličke dobi  8)

----------


## Dia

mi smo bili i bila je Fifi, bila je uzasna guzva tak da smo otisli kad su dosle ninža kornjace
zao mi je da nisam nikoga vidjela tj. nikog ni ne poznam

----------


## bebelina

poznas mene  :Razz:

----------


## Dia

da, al ti nisi rekla da ces doci

----------


## pale

Nismo ni mi bili, zapeli u shoppingu   :Grin:  
Bubica se slikala sa sv. Nikolom u Konzumu, danas idemo po sličicu  :Saint:

----------


## Rhea

Mi smo bili, ali Fifi nismo ulovili, bila je prevelika gužva, nismo uspjeli naći mjesto za sjesti, a pošto mene noge ne drže, odustali smo od Fifi i otišli kući. U svakom slučaju, i nisam baš nešto oduševljena onim što sam vidila.

----------


## trenta

nisam ni ja oduševljena, prevelika gužva, a karlo tek prohodao pa sam samo trčala za njim a on još nespretan, nije ništa ni vidio jer smo bili gore jer je gore bila manja gužva.
žao mi je što nisam znala da je bio sv.Nikola u konzuma i mercatora, eto da bar sliku ima jer je još premali za ostalo  :/

----------


## tinkie winkie

Rhea, što si ti još na nogama????????

Ja nisam 2 -3 dana bila na forumu, nisam imala pojma da ćete ići u Arsenal. Ja nisam imala na mjeru, jer je lani bila koma gužva, onda me prijateljica "!nagovorila" u doslovno 5 min. pa smo otišle. Bili smo gore na katu..... Otišli oko 6, Nikolu nismo dočekali....

----------


## enabacko

bog,
evo i ja bi se učlanila u vaš klub, naravno to znači da sam iz Zadra .
Bog curke, ubuduće kad budete išle na kavu sjetite se i mene pozdrav.

----------


## ninaXY

enabacko, dobrodošla   :Kiss:  

A kad će ta kava? Ajmo neki prijedlog!

----------


## Rhea

> Rhea, što si ti još na nogama????????


Tu sam, tu sam, čekamo  :Cekam:  

enabacko  :Bye:

----------


## bebelina

*Enabacko*  dobrodosla!

I amo organizirat kavu i to prije nego Rhea rodi , ponediljak, utorak..?  :Cekam:

----------


## enabacko

ajde, curke jeli pao kakav dogovor za kavu

----------


## bebelina

Nije jos , bice su one na kavi dok mi cekamo  :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ne budemo li nešto hitno i konstruktivno dogovorile/zakazale/napravile.... ode nam topic pod ključ   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

kako bi vi koaliciju dogovorile kad kavu ne mozete   :Smile:  

evo jedne zgodne predstave sutra za djecicu.
Je malo kasno, ali kratko traje (20 min).

http://www.057info.hr/kultura/mali-g...elikom-zadatku

----------


## tinkie winkie

nama je to kasno....   :Sad:  

vezano za kazalište.... zna li netko raspored nedjeljnih predstava u kazalištu lutaka? znam da ima nedjeljom oko 11 h, ali ne znam što je svaki put na repertoaru...  Što kažete da se nađemo jedne nedjelje s klincima??

----------


## dijanam

Ove nedjelje je bio Psić koji nije znao lajati. 
Ne znam što je sljedeće i čini mi se nemogućim saznati prije četvrtka i to samo s plakata.
Koliko god su dobri na sceni, toliko im je loš ovaj marketinški dio.

A čini mi se da odkad je umro Lobel Nižić, nema ovih odličnih prestava u kojima je glumio (Carevo novo ruho npr-sjajna predstava?)

----------


## pale

Ne znam kako bi završilo naše kazalište, ali kavu možemo odraditi   :Grin:   ja čekam da se dogovorite   :Kiss:

----------


## bebelina

Kava , srijeda , 11.30h, pod satom na trgu  ???  :Cekam:

----------


## ninaXY

ja mislim da ćemo opet doći nas tri i   :Cekam:  

 :Laughing:

----------


## džez

tko o čemu, zadranke o kavi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

a što se tiče kazališta lutaka, slažem se da su marketinški totalni amateri. čitam tamo na nekim tpicima o famoznoj Miffy u Zg, pa, iako nisam odgledala predstavu, dala bih ruku da nekim zadarskim predstavama nije ni do koljena, a marketinški je odrađena tako da su potrebne rezervacije karata ne znam koliko unaprijed. zadarski lutkari samo s Hlapićem napune dvoranu.

...a bila je puna i večeras   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

džez, bili ste?
bas su bili odlicni. Moja dica su izjavila da im je to najbolja predstava u zivotu. Ali objasnjavam to time sto ih odavno nisam vodila na neku.
ali je zanimljivo to sto su starije cure iz "Igrajmo se" same radile predstavu.
Da nije Laura nastupala mozda?

----------


## džez

je   :Grin:  . ona je bila vjeverica. a Jakov je bio onaj koji je vikao: lalija, lalijaaaaa!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:  

no nije se dala smesti...

----------


## pale

Dok se vi dogovorite za kavu ja više ne mogu prije petka   :Grin:   Eto vam sad na sad ćete vas dvi  same   :Love:

----------


## dijanam

> je   . ona je bila vjeverica. a Jakov je bio onaj koji je vikao: lalija, lalijaaaaa!!!!   
> 
> no nije se dala smesti...


Dzez, ona je bila najbolja!! Odlicna!

Moja Kate me nakon predstave molila da je ponovo upisem (ona je bila lani, pjevala je ono Jadranskim morem plovimo u predstavi Lice ljubavi).

Malo su kasno probe za nju tako malu.

Ali Matiju obozavamo! Ima rijetko vidjenu vjestinu rada s djecom!

----------


## Rhea

> Kava , srijeda , 11.30h, pod satom na trgu  ???


Jel' može to malo ranije? Moje drago dijete ruča već oko podne, pa nam je to malo kasno :/

----------


## bebelina

Ja mogu i ranije , oko 10.30h?

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja radim   :Razz:  

oće netko do Petrčana/Nina/Privlake???

----------


## bebelina

A sta ce mo tamo? :?

----------


## dalmatinka

pa na kavu  :Laughing:  
netko ima preeekrasan pogled s radnog mjesta
 :Grin:

----------


## džez

> džez prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je   . ona je bila vjeverica. a Jakov je bio onaj koji je vikao: lalija, lalijaaaaa!!!!   
> 
> no nije se dala smesti...
> 
> 
> Dzez, ona je bila najbolja!! Odlicna!
> ...


hvala na komplimentima, a s ovim posljednjim se slažem u potpunosti.

i drago mi je da se tvojoj djeci svidjelo, trudili su se jako. sad su malo tužni što nakon prve predstave nema i druge...

sad kad odvrtim film unazad, nameće mi se pitanje: jesi ti bila mama koja je s troje dječice čekala na stepenicama za ulaz. mm, ja i Jakov stajali smo u tom slučaju točno ispod vas   :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Eto, dzez i ja se nadjemo cak i bez dogovora   :Grin:  

Drago mi je džez!

----------


## ninaXY

i, kako je bilo na kavi?   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

:Razz:

----------


## bebelina

:Razz:   Umjesto kave spiskala nofce, eto sto mi radite!  :Mad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Cure, samo da vam javim da je Rhea rodila malu Leonu  :D  :D  :D 




> ... _porod je bio super, bez dripa, skroz prirodno, ali za stolčić se nismo uspjeli izboriti_



Čestitam ti draga i puuuuuno pusa maleckoj, Marku i cijeloj obitelji od svih nas  :D

----------


## pale

Evo i ovdje čestitam Rhei i dobrodošlica Leoni   :D

----------


## bebelina

Cestitamo i mi! :D  :D  :D

----------


## trenta

čestitam od srca!
 :Love:

----------


## dijanam

Cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## enabacko

bog,
čestitamo i mi  :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

čestitki nikad dosta: Leona, dobro došla   :Kiss:   :D

----------


## Dia

hej, jel netko zna dal ce biti kakav djed mraz u zadru?

p.s. rhea cestitamo  :D

----------


## Rhea

Evo da se i tu zahvalim svima na čestitkama.   :Kiss:

----------


## Gemini

Draga rhea čestitke i od nas!!

----------


## pale

Cure pozdrav,
treba mi pomoć... je li zna neka od vas fizijatra za bebe u Zd koji radi privatno ili se može do njega doći nekako privatno, može biti i netko tko vježba sa bebicama. Treba mi samo netko da me umiri jer pedijatrica kaže da je sve u granicama normale ali mene nekako strah pa bi na svoju ruku tila viditi, pa ako neko zna nekoga... hvala
 :Love:

----------


## memole

Draga Rhea ljubi malenu , a i velikog bracu naravno. Jedva cekam da vidim nasu novu sugradanku.
Pozdrav svima  :Bye: !

----------


## *zara*

tinkie winkie hvala na dobrodošlici i pozrav svim drugim zadarskim forumašicama.
 :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

zara, dobrodošla nam i ovdje  :D 

pale, jesi našla fizijatra??

----------


## klia

RHEA, ČESTITAAAMO :D   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Čula sam da dr. Šoša radi i privatno i da je super. Nazovi je u bolnici.

----------


## pale

eh, nisam našla fizijatra... na Božić smo završili na pedijatriji zbog povračanja i proljeva, rota virus   :Sad:  , izašli smo u petak, još uvijek prihvača samo Humanu 9, ludim, prepala se pa se sada ne odvaja od mene, ali doslovno. >Padam s nogu  :Grin:  
Jedino pozitivno u svemu je što smo mogli biti s njom 24 sata, stvarno su fleksibilni bili   :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

Pale   :Heart:  , da malena sto prije bude sasvim dobro!
Jeste li uzeli tzv. apartman ili su te pustili uz krevetic 24h uz nju?

zara, dobrodošla!

----------


## klia

Jesu li stavili u funkciju onih 10 kreveta za majke što im je donirao Grad?

----------


## bebelina

Mislim da ne jer mi je susjeda rekla da se ubila na sjedalicama. Bila je s dvoje djece koje doji u bolnici , isto proljev i povracanje. 
*zara* dobrodosla!

----------


## klia

Svim svojim sugrađankama forumašicama od srca želim sve najbolje u novoj  :Love:  (makar i ovako zakašnjelo)

Bili smo 1.1. na pedijatriji na inhalaciji, nisam primijetila sklopive krevete :/

----------


## pale

Nismo uzeli apartman jer su me pustili bez problema, tj kad sam pitala sestru odmah na prijamu  :Grin:   rekla je da može prvu noć ( došli oko 1 u noći ). Kasnije sam pitala i dr i ona mi je rekla isto da mogu i nije spominjala prvu noć. Na odjelu mi se učinilo puno djece primljeno baš taj dan, tj sve je puno mama  :D Ma mislim da je njima tako lakše raditi, nisam mogla vjerovati kako je mirno po noći na odjelu sa djecom... kako i neće kad su mamice uz njih.
Što se tiće spavanja, ubila sam se, one sidalice su tako neudobne za poluditi... ima u svakoj sobi kauč, djeluje mi staro, ne može se rastegnuti   :Laughing:  Nas je bilo dvi mame u sobi, treća je bila curica od 6 godina bez mame po noći   :Kiss:  
Ubile smo se na tom kauču, ali bolje i to nego samo one sidalice. Sad ja ne znam je su li ti kauči novi ili je i to prije bilo. Dobro je poslužio i da ti dite nije cili dan u onom kavezu od krevetića   :Sad:  
Zadovoljna sam i tretmanom doktora i sestara  :shock:  Skroz su fleksibilni iako ti odmah na dolasku uvale kućni red koji je užas za nas mame, ali kažem eto bili su skroz ok.
Što da vam kažem sad je i mene poharalo, ne dolazim sebi još od Božića   :Sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Pale, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Pale, drzi se.

Meni se cini da su ti kauci novost. Ovo je veliki pomak naprijed. Kad sam ja bila prije jedno deset miseci u apartmanu, na odjel uopce nisu pustali mame prije kraja vizite (znaci negdi 9, 10 sati) i puno je djece zalosno dozivalo mame i plakalo.

----------


## ninaXY

> Pale, drzi se.
> 
>  i puno je djece zalosno dozivalo mame i plakalo.


  :Crying or Very sad:   kako je meni ovo tužno čuti, a pogotovo me smeta kad ispadne da ja tražim nekakav apartman ko da sam Engleska kraljica. A samo mi treba dozvola da se ne razdvajam od svog djeteta.

Pale, drži se, super da ste tako dobro prošli u bolnici i bez apartmana!

----------


## pale

Evo bolje smo svi skupa... izgleda da je virus otišao  :D 
Prihvaća svu hranu super i sve je manje kenjkava, ide i drugim ljudima osim meni  8)  Kažem vam da sam se začudila kako je sve bilo dobro, kako su sestre i doktori ljubazni, taj kauč smo nas dvi mame koristile skupa, tj izmjenjivale smo se svaka dva sata kad je to bilo moguće ( s obzirom da su nam klinci imali proljev, povračanje i visoku temperaturu   :Sad:  ). Eto nemam nikakve zamjerke, čak bi i jelo dobile na vrijeme za razliku od rodilišta di sam skoro pa morala moliti da joj naprave bočicu mlika. Odjel je bio krcat, kažu da su i apartmani bili puni djece bez naplate pa su sestre i doktori trčali gori -doli non stop. Ne znam je li ovo bilo slučajno, ali stvarno sam ugodno iznenađena. Čak sam jedan dan išla kući odspavati dvi ure pa su sa bubicom ostali tata i sveki i nitko ih nije ništa pitao. 
Moja jedina zamjerka je što nisam smila biti s njom kad su joj stavljali braunilu i dok su joj uzimali mokraču. Naravno da se derala iz sveg glasa, a sestre prodaju foru da je to zato da ne vidi mamu koja stoji pored nje, a ne pomaže joj   :Crying or Very sad:   Eto to mi je bilo grozno, ali to je u tri dana koliko smo bili tamo svega par minuta... nisam se htjela svađati da me ne otpreme doma   :Sad:  S obzirom da u kućnom redu piše da se mora izaći iz sobe i dok traje vizita ovo mi se nije činilo strašno naspram same bebe od 10 mjeseci u sobi punoj doktora i sestara. MA kućni red je katastrofa, sva srića da ga se ne drže  :Grin:  
Sad nam je bolje i nadam se da više nikad nećemo morati tamo. Ljudi moji nisam mogla virovati koliko razumi tako malo dite, kako se samo veselila čim smo izašli iz one zgrade... doslovno je klicala ljudima, autima, stvarima... da ne govorim kad smo došli kući, pa sve one njene igračke, svakoj se javila   :Laughing:  , pa crtić, njen cd od Houdeka   :Laughing:  doslovno je bila luda od sriće   :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.

Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   :Smile:  

Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).

Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama  :Smile:

----------


## pale

Sorry   :Embarassed:

----------


## dijanam

di si ti anchie do sada   :Wink:  
i ja se ispricavam. 
i ponukana ovim zadnjim pricama o bolnici otvaram novu temu pod zdravlje djece.

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam

Nastavite na Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 4

----------

